# hook up



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys , i have a Rapido 997m (06) and still new to this and was wondering that when the van is connected to a hook up does it also power up the engine battery ? Rob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It should do, yes.


----------



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for very quick reply


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, your Rapido charging system will put 2 Amps through to the vehicle battery when on hookup.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Depends on the setup.


TM


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Test it 362bkr

Put a multi meter over the battery terminals observing the polarity.

note the reading

now switch the mains hook up on.

if the meter shows a rise in the voltage the battery is being charged, if not then it aint.

Phill


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

It should be charging both.
A good way of tchecking is by using the habitation control panel check the amps on both bateries. then plug in the mains hook up and you should see an increase in the amps on both engine and habitation batteries


----------

